
Show HN: Emotions for HN - proxyswapi
https://hn-emotions.appspot.com/
======
chdaniel
While I love the idea, I feel like it'd take away from HN's basic/clean slate
idea

------
karmakaze
Thanks for making this. I've wanted similar labelling for some time.

